# Help ID



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone was wondering if you guys could help me id this fish for a buddy .... Thanks


----------



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like a jack dempsey to me


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I agree it looks like a jack Dempsey 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------

